# Ποντοπόρος - Οceangoing > Έλληνες Ναυτικοί >  Έλληνες Ναυτικοί - Α' Μηχανικός

## mastrokostas

Μια από τις ποιο αδικημένες ειδικότητες, είναι οι μηχανικοί. Είτε πρόκειται για εργοστάσιο είτε πρόκειται για βαπόρια .Στα βαπόρια όπως θα έχετε διαπιστώσει κανείς δεν τον αναφέρει .Ωραίος ο καπετάν τάδε στην μανούβρα ,ωραίος ο άλλος διότι έκανε αυτό εκείνο κτλ . Φίρμες όλοι .Κανείς δεν αναφέρει του μηχανικούς .Πως πανε αυτά τα ρημάδια , των είκοσι και βαλε ετών ? Ποιοι τα συντηρούν και τα κάνουνε να δουλεύουν ? κουβέντα ! Αλλά μήπως και ξέρει κανείς τι γίνεται εκεί κάτω . Όταν παμε σε κάνα βαπόρι όλοι την γέφυρα θέλουν να δούμε . Κάτω γλιστράει , έχει κάπνα , κάνει ζέστη .Ούτε επίσκεψη δεν θέλουμε να παμε .Και όμως εκεί κάτω δουλεύουν κάτι μάγκες Έλληνες μηχανικοί .Κάτι τύποι που άμα αλλάξει ο θόρυβος της μηχανής , πετάγονται από τον ύπνο τους και τρέχουν κάτω χωρίς ειδοποιήσει .Αλλά ο μηχανικός τι είναι ? Ένας τύπος μουντζούρης , που μυρίζει πετρέλαιο .Αυτό ξέρουν οι περισσότεροι .Ξέρει κανείς για πόσα πράγματα είναι υπεύθυνος ένας μηχανικός ?από που να πιάσουμε . Από το bow thruster , εργάτες , ηλεκτρομηχανές , κύριες μηχανές , κομπρεσέρ αέρος, νερά ,αντλίες , διαχωριστήρες , καζάνια ατμού , air condition ,stabilizer , υδραυλικές πόρτες , κτλ .Απλά ανέφερα μερικά .Ξέρετε ότι παρά πολλές ξένες εταιρείες έχουν μόνο Έλληνες ναυτικούς ( αξιωματικούς ).Ξέρετε ότι όλα αυτά τα βαπόρια που πήγαιναν για απόσυρση από τους ξένους πλοιοκτήτες , τα έπαιρναν οι δική μας και χάρη στην μαγκιά την μαστοριά και την πατέντα των Ελλήνων ναυτικών , ταξίδευαν αξιοπρεπέστατα για χρόνια .Βαπόρια που δεν εύρισκαν ούτε ανταλλακτικά, αυτοί τα έκαναν και ταξίδευαν . Η Εταιρεία (Νορβηγικών συμφερόντων )που είμαι τώρα, όταν επάνδρωσε το πρώτο εργοστάσιο εδώ στην Ελλάδα, ρωτήθηκαν τι background να έχουν οι τεχνικοί που θα προσλάβουμε για την συντήρηση αυτών των μηχανημάτων , απήντησαν, μηχανικούς του Ε.Ν . Υπήρχαν παλιά στην Αμερική εταιρείες με κρουαζιερόπλοια που είχαν Έλληνες μηχανικούς .Όπως η Premier , Dolphin , Ocean cruise line , και αρκετές άλλες που μου διαφεύγουν τώρα .
Παρ’ όλα αυτά είναι στην αφάνεια .Κανείς δεν τον αναφέρει .Μόνο στις αεροπορικές εταιρίες , τον μηχανικό τον εχουν διαφορετικά .Αν δεν υπογράψει ότι όλα είναι εντάξει , το αεροπλάνο δεν φεύγει με τίποτα .
.Οι μηχανικοί είναι που κρατούν τα βαπόρια ζωντανά .Αν η μηχανή δεν είναι εντάξει, μανούβρες δεν γίνονται που να ανέβει ο θεός στην γέφυρα .

----------


## uddox

Mαστροκώστα, γιατι με τσιγκλάς πρωινιάτικα?
Αντε να πούμε τι ωραίο αυτοκίνητο είναι αυτό, και τι άντρακλα οδηγό που το κουμαντάρει.. 
Για τον άγνωστο ναύτη . υπάρχει ο σταυρός στην Πειραική.
Εξυπακούεται ότι αν τα εργαλεία δεν δουλεύουν δεν κινείται τίποτα, και βεβαίως οι απο κάτω έσονται πρώτοι.

Ομως, αυτός που βλέπουμε, παίρνει όλη την μνεία.

Τώρα να πούμε και το δίκαιο??
Δηλαδή , όταν το βάζει με μια μηχανή και αυτή κουτσουρεμένη, σε ποιον θα πεις το μπράβο??

Αλλά, κάπως έτσι ήταν τα πράγματα, και μερικώς παραμένουν ίδια.

----------


## mastrokostas

Όλοι είναι σημαντικοί σε ένα βαπόρι Όλοι !Αλλά  ξεχνάμε μερικούς . Η δουλεία στο μηχανοστάσιο είναι ζόρικη .Έχουν δει τα μάτια μου πολλά και έχουν ακούσει τα αυτιά μου περισσότερα . Μεγάλο Σαββάτο από Συγκαπουρη για Τζακάρτα , αλλαγή κουζινέτου στην αριστερή κύρια μηχανή με 60 βαθμού θερμοκρασεια . Τελείωσαν το βράδυ λίγο πριν την ανάσταση . Όταν ήρθαν στην τραπεζαρία στην μικρή γιορτή που κάναμε δεν μπορούσαν να κρατήσουν το αυγό από την κούραση .Το έχω σε βίντεο , με τον mastromarino στο κάρτερ να βαράει βαριοπουλα , και να είναι μαύρος από τα λάδια .Ποιο παλιά δεν υπήρχαν control rooms στα βαπόρια .Έκανε οκτώ ώρες βάρδια εκεί κάτω και τέσσερις ώρες υπερωρία .Οπότε καταλαβαίνεις .
Δεν έχω τίποτα με κανέναν , αλλά να αναφέρουμε και καμιά φορά και αυτούς εκεί κάτω .

----------


## uddox

Βεβαιώτατα, άλλως τε ακούς και αλήθειες απο εκει κάτω.

Αυτή η βαριοπούλα στο κάρτερ, και μην πειράξουμε και κάτι άλλο.. είναι πίκρα

----------


## mastromarinos

> Βεβαιώτατα, άλλως τε ακούς και αλήθειες απο εκει κάτω.
> 
> Αυτή η βαριοπούλα στο κάρτερ, και μην πειράξουμε και κάτι άλλο.. είναι πίκρα


Δεν σε καταλαβαίνω με την τελευταία σου φράση τι θέλεις να πεις.
Ο φίλος μου Mastrokostas μου θύμησε για μια ακόμα φορά μία από τις πάρα πολύ δύσκολες στιγμές σαν Μηχανικό, σαν εργαζόμενο,αλλά και σαν άνθρωπο.
Σαν Μηχανικό γιατί όταν έχεις σοβαρή και αναπάντεχη ζημιά να αντιμετωπίσεις και όταν δεν ξέρεις πως θα την αντιμετωπίσεις, έχοντας να ξεπεράσεις πολλές δυσκολίες, είναι πραγματικά μια δύσκολη στιγμή. Σου αναφέρω για παράδειγμα μερικές άμεσες σκέψεις. Πόση σοβαρή είναι η ζημιά? Μπορώ να την αντιμετωπίσω με τις δικές μου δυνάμεις? Έχω την τεχνογνωσία? Έχω τα απαραίτητα ανταλλακτικά? Έχω βοηθούς που μπορούν πράγματι να με υποστηρίξουν? Έχω το χρόνο που χρειάζομαι? Μπορώ να τα καταφέρω χωρίς να δημιουργηθεί κάποιο πρόβλημα στο βαπόρι, στην εταιρεία και στους υπόλοιπους συναδέλφους?
Σαν εργαζόμενο γιατί ξεχνάς εκείνη την στιγμή δικαιώματα και υποχρεώσεις εργαζόμενου. Το μόνο που υπάρχει είναι να γίνει η επισκευή όσο γίνεται πιο γρήγορα, ακόμα και αν πρέπει να δουλεύεις συνεχώς μέχρι να πέσεις κάτω. (Το λέω και το εννοώ με όλη την σημασία των λέξεων). Σαν άνθρωπο γατί δεν έχει καμία σημασία εκείνη την στιγμή αν η ψυχική σου διάθεση είναι τέτοια που να μπορείς να ουδετεροποιηθείς και να σκέπτεσαι ψύχραιμα την αντιμετώπιση της βλάβης. Δεν σου επιτρέπεται να σκέπτεσαι αν είναι γιορτινές ημέρες, αν είναι είσαι μακρυά από την οικογένειά σου, αν θα πρέπεις να επικοινωνήσεις μαζί τους και να τους πεις το γνωστό "όλα καλά, περνάμε και εμείς εδώ πολύ καλά" και μετά επιστρέφεις στην δικιά σου πραγματικότητα.
Όταν βέβαια τελειώσεις από αυτό το μαρτύριο πρέπει γρήγορα να εναρμοστείς με το υπόλοιπο πλήρωμα και να ακούσεις και τα συγχαρητήρια από το γραφείο για την αντιμετώπιση του προβλήματος προς όλο το πλήρωμα.
Βέβαια όταν κάνεις αυτή την δουλειά συνηθίζεις και γνωρίζεις από πριν ότι έτσι είναι τα πράγματα.
Θα μπορούσα να αναφέρω πολλές ιστορίες και πίστεψέ με δεν είμαι άνθρωπος που λέω φαντασιώσεις. 
Βέβαια δεν συμβαίνει πάντα σε όλους τους Μηχανικούς. Έχει σημασία με τι καράβι ήσουν και που έκανες ταξίδια.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> ...Αλλά μήπως και ξέρει κανείς τι γίνεται εκεί κάτω . Όταν παμε σε κάνα βαπόρι όλοι την γέφυρα θέλουν να δούμε ...





> Βέβαια όταν κάνεις αυτή την δουλειά συνηθίζεις και γνωρίζεις από πριν ότι έτσι είναι τα πράγματα...


*''Έτσι πάει ο κόσμος, δεν μπορεί να πάει αλλιώς''*. (Στίχος του μεγάλου μας ποιητή Νίκου Γκάτσου)

Συγκλονιστικές περιγραφές τόσο από τον *mastrokostas* όσο και από τον *mastromarinos*. Μας μεταφέρουν τόσο ζωντανά καταστάσεις, που εγώ ο άναυτος και ''ανάξιος εραστής των μακρυμένων ταξιδιών'' ούτε καν θα μπορούσα από μόνος μου να φανταστώ. Τους ευχαριστώ γι αυτό.  :Very Happy: 

Θα ήθελα ωστόσο να πω ότι δυστυχώς ''έτσι πάει ο κόσμος...'' όπως λέει και ο μεγάλος μας ποιητής. Παντού και πάντα αυτό που έχει την μεγαλύτερη προβολή είναι η βιτρίνα. Και ισχύει παντού αυτός ο νόμος και όχι μόνο στα καράβια.

Και για να δώσω ένα παράδειγμα, πόσοι από τους 100 αγοραστές ενός καινούργιου αυτοκινήτου πιστεύετε ότι θα ανοίξουν το καπό για να δουν τον χώρο της μηχανής του ??? ¶ντε ένας, το πολύ δύο. Οι 98 θα απασχοληθούν με το να θαυμάζουν το τιμόνι του, τα όργανα ελέγχου στο καντράν, το δερμάτινο σαλόνι, την ηλιοροφή και το υπέροχο μεταλλικό του χρώμα. Και θα αφήσουν το ...προνόμιο του ανοίγματος του καπό στον μηχανικό του συνεργείου όταν θα το πάνε με το καλό για το πρώτο του σέρβις.

Καλώς, κακώς ??? Ειλικρινά δεν ξέρω. Πάντα όμως έτσι γινόταν και (μην γελιόμαστε) έτσι θα γίνεται. Όλοι οι μουτζούρηδες να εξαφανιστούν. Φόρα παρτίδα τα γαλόνια και οι απαστράπτουσες στολές.

----------


## mastromarinos

> *''Έτσι πάει ο κόσμος, δεν μπορεί να πάει αλλιώς''*. (Στίχος του μεγάλου μας ποιητή Νίκου Γκάτσου)
> 
> Συγκλονιστικές περιγραφές τόσο από τον *mastrokostas* όσο και από τον *mastromarinos*. Μας μεταφέρουν τόσο ζωντανά καταστάσεις, που εγώ ο άναυτος και ''ανάξιος εραστής των μακρυμένων ταξιδιών'' ούτε καν θα μπορούσα από μόνος μου να φανταστώ. Τους ευχαριστώ γι αυτό. 
> 
> Θα ήθελα ωστόσο να πω ότι δυστυχώς ''έτσι πάει ο κόσμος...'' όπως λέει και ο μεγάλος μας ποιητής. Παντού και πάντα αυτό που έχει την μεγαλύτερη προβολή είναι η βιτρίνα. Και ισχύει παντού αυτός ο νόμος και όχι μόνο στα καράβια.
> 
> Και για να δώσω ένα παράδειγμα, πόσοι από τους 100 αγοραστές ενός καινούργιου αυτοκινήτου πιστεύετε ότι θα ανοίξουν το καπό για να δουν τον χώρο της μηχανής του ??? ¶ντε ένας, το πολύ δύο. Οι 98 θα απασχοληθούν με το να θαυμάζουν το τιμόνι του, τα όργανα ελέγχου στο καντράν, το δερμάτινο σαλόνι, την ηλιοροφή και το υπέροχο μεταλλικό του χρώμα. Και θα αφήσουν το ...προνόμιο του ανοίγματος του καπό στον μηχανικό του συνεργείου όταν θα το πάνε με το καλό για το πρώτο του σέρβις.
> 
> Καλώς, κακώς ??? Ειλικρινά δεν ξέρω. Πάντα όμως έτσι γινόταν και (μην γελιόμαστε) έτσι θα γίνεται. Όλοι οι μουτζούρηδες να εξαφανιστούν. Φόρα παρτίδα τα γαλόνια και οι απαστράπτουσες στολές.


Συμφωνώ μαζί σου, έτσι ακριβώς είναι και έχω συμβιβαστεί με αυτή την κατάσταση. ¶λλωστε αν δεν συμβιβαστείς θα έχεις μεγάλο πρόβλημα. Και το ίδιο βέβαια δεν ισχύει μόνο στην θάλασσα, αλλά και στην βιομηχανία. 
Ξέρεις όμως πιο είναι το πιο σημαντικό, ότι μέσα από αυτές τις εμπειρίες που δεν ξεχνάς εύκολα, έχεις πλήρη αντίληψη που βρίσκεσαι και πιο είναι το περιβάλον γύρω σου. Διαμορφώνεις ένα χαρακτήρα διαφορετικό. Πιστεύω ότι προσωπικά εμένα οι εμπειρίες που είχα στα καράβια μου διαμόρφωσαν ένα διαφορετικό χαρακτήρα από αυτό που είχα σε νεώτερη ηλικία.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> ...Και το ίδιο βέβαια δεν ισχύει μόνο στην θάλασσα, αλλά *και στην βιομηχανία*...


Εκεί και αν ισχύει φίλε μου mastromarinos !!!
Όπως μόνος λες, σε ένα πλοίο : 




> ...και να ακούσεις και τα συγχαρητήρια από το γραφείο για την αντιμετώπιση του προβλήματος *προς όλο το πλήρωμα*...


Στην βιομηχανία σε ανάλογη περίπτωση, τα συγχαρητήρια (αν δοθούν) θα τα εισπράξει μόνο κανένας διευθυντής - ατσαλάκωτος χαρτογιακάς, 
που ζήτημα είναι αν έχει κατεβεί από την γραφειάρα του έστω και μια φορά στον χώρο μηχανημάτων και παραγωγής.

Έχω δυστυχώς προσωπική εμπειρία από απίστευτο περιστατικό που είχε συμβεί στον πατέρα μου, που δεν το παραθέτω βέβαια γιατί δεν θα είμαστε 
απλώς ''off topic'' αλλά ''off ...forum''. :mrgreen:

----------


## mastrokostas

> . Το μόνο που υπάρχει είναι να γίνει η επισκευή όσο γίνεται πιο γρήγορα, ακόμα και αν πρέπει να δουλεύεις συνεχώς μέχρι να πέσεις κάτω. (Το λέω και το εννοώ με όλη την σημασία των λέξεων)..


Αυτό mastromarinο είναι δύσκολο να το περιγράψεις . Στα βαπόρια δεν υπάρχουν οκτάωρα ,και παμε σπίτι και τέλος .Αν έχεις ζημία .δουλεύεις μέχρι να πέσεις κάτω . Μέχρι να φτιάξεις την ζημιά

----------


## nautikos

Αν σε ενα πλοιο η μηχανη δεν γινει η δευτερη ερωμενη του μηχανικου, ο τελευταιος μαλλον θα την πατησει καποια στιγμη. Οπως λοιπον μια ερωμενη ζηταει απο τον δικο της αγαπη, φροντιδα, ωραια δωρα και συχνο ''εκαπνισμο":mrgreen:, ετσι και μια μηχανη πλοιου ζητα απο το μηχανικο της αγαπη για τη μηχανολογια, συνεχη επιτηρηση και επιθεωρηση, γνησια ανταλλακτικα και συχνη συντηρηση εις βαθος αντιστοιχα :Very Happy:

----------


## mastrokostas

> γνησια ανταλλακτικα


Αυτό δεν εξαρτάτε από τον μηχανικό , όπως καταλαβαίνεις .

----------


## nautikos

> Αυτό δεν εξαρτάτε από τον μηχανικό , όπως καταλαβαίνεις .


Το γνωριζω απο πρωτο και χερι και το καταλαβαινω. Αλλα τη μηχανη την κουμανταρει αμεσα ο μηχανικος, οποτε αυτος θα πληρωσει πρωτος τις συνεπειες των ''μαιμουδων'' που θα στειλει το γραφειο :Wink:

----------


## koukou

Μηχανή??? 70% μηχανή 30% κουβέρτα!Ποσοστά που στο περίπου ειναι γνωστά σε όλους τους ναυτικους!Μέχρι και ο <<εργάτης>> της άγκυρας θέλει τον μηχανικό του!!!

----------


## mastromarinos

> Αυτό mastromarinο είναι δύσκολο να το περιγράψεις . Στα βαπόρια δεν υπάρχουν οκτάωρα ,και παμε σπίτι και τέλος .Αν έχεις ζημία .δουλεύεις μέχρι να πέσεις κάτω . Μέχρι να φτιάξεις την ζημιά


Βέβαια για να αλλάξουμε και λίγο κλίμα, σε ένα από τα πρώτα βαπόρια που ταξίδευα (Δεξαμενόπλοιο), είχα μια φοβερή εμπειρία που ακόμα την θυμάμαι έντονα και συχνά πυκνά την χρησιμοποιώ για να κάνω σύγκριση με τις δυνατότητες που έχω σήμερα, αλλά πολύ περισσότερο για να δείξω στους νέους τι μπορούν να κάνουν και με τις δυνατότητες του ανθρώπου που πολλές φορές έχουμε ακούσει και δεν ξέρουμε από που πηγάζουν.
Σε ράδα το βαπόρι και έχουμε ζημιά σε μία ηλεκτρομηχανή. Αλλάζουμε κουζινέτα βάσεως και διωστήρα και όλα τα συναφή ελατήρια, καπάκια με έτοιμες βαλβίδες, καυστήρες. Μηχανή ΜΑΚ (Ανατολικής Γερμανίας για όσους γνωρίζουν). Μην σας κουράζω άλλο, δύο μερόνυχτα δουλειά χωρίς σταματημό. Παγομένο νερό στο πρόσωπο για να κρατηθείς και άπειρους καφέδες. Τελειώνω 23.30μμ από την δολειά, όταν φίλος Ανθυποπλοίαρχος με καλεί να πάμε έξω με την τελευταία λάντζα. Η πρώτη μου απάντηση αρνητική στην συνέχεια με μια δεύτερη πρόσκληση, με ένα γρήγορο ντουζ 5λέπτου ντυνόμουν ενώ κατέβαινα την ανεμόσκαλα. Μετά από ένα βράδυ περιπέτειας στο Σαν Σαλβαδόρ το πρωί επιστρεύτουμε για να συνεχίσουμε φυσικά την δουλειά μας, για ξεκούραση έχει ο θεός.

----------


## mastrokostas

> Η πρώτη μου απάντηση αρνητική στην συνέχεια με μια δεύτερη πρόσκληση, με ένα γρήγορο ντουζ 5λέπτου ντυνόμουν ενώ κατέβαινα την ανεμόσκαλα.


Δεν σε ήξερε το παιδί !Χαρακτηριστική απάντηση mastromarinou .Η πρώτη απάντηση για έξοδο πάντα αρνητική, και μετά από πολυυυυυυυυυυ μικρή προσπάθεια .....τρεις μέρες χωρίς ύπνο , και να έχουμε πιει  έναν Νιαγάρα .Για σου φίλε  Μαρίνο .Όποτε σε θυμάμαι μυρίζω B 52 !
.

----------


## mastromarinos

> Δεν σε ήξερε το παιδί !Χαρακτηριστική απάντηση mastromarinou .Η πρώτη απάντηση για έξοδο πάντα αρνητική, και μετά από πολυυυυυυυυυυ μικρή προσπάθεια .....τρεις μέρες χωρίς ύπνο , και να έχουμε πιει έναν Νιαγάρα .Για σου φίλε Μαρίνο .Όποτε σε θυμάμαι μυρίζω B 52 !
> .


Εγώ να δεις. Όσα χρόνια και να περάσουν το Β52 ακόμα με ανακατεύει, θυμίζοντας μου εκείνες τις εμπειρίες.

----------


## mastropanagos

Φακος στη κολοτσεπη,γαλλικο κλειδι στη πλαινη τσεπη της φορμας και παμε για δουλεια..!!
Τα 2 απαραιτητα εργαλεια που δεν λειπουν απο τη φορμα κανενος ελληνα μηχανικου..!!
DSC00001 (Custom).JPG

----------


## Aktofylakas

> Φακος στη κολοτσεπη,γαλλικο κλειδι στη πλαινη τσεπη της φορμας και παμε για δουλεια..!!
> Τα 2 απαραιτητα εργαλεια που δεν λειπουν απο τη φορμα κανενος ελληνα μηχανικου..!!
> DSC00001 (Custom).JPG


Κι αμα το βαπορι ειναι "πονεμενο" προσθεσε και δυο κλειδια 19-24  :Cool:

----------


## esperos

> Φακος στη κολοτσεπη,γαλλικο κλειδι στη πλαινη τσεπη της φορμας και παμε για δουλεια..!!
> Τα 2 απαραιτητα εργαλεια που δεν λειπουν απο τη φορμα κανενος ελληνα μηχανικου..!!
> DSC00001 (Custom).JPG


Ο  φακός  πάντως  πρέπει  να  είναι  μάρκας  BRIGHT  STAR! :smile:

----------


## mastropanagos

> Ο  φακός  πάντως  πρέπει  να  είναι  μάρκας  BRIGHT  STAR! :smile:


BRIGHT STAR,MADE IN U.S.A. Espere πολυ σωστα..!! :Wink:

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Οι Everready (σαν αυτό παρακάτω) δεν παίζουν πια; Και να συμπληρώσω το συνονόματο με το Tide το νιπτήρα στην καμπίνα μια και τα γράσσα και τα πετρέλαια δεν φέυγουν με τα σαπόνια για τα χέρια.
formes.jpg

----------


## xara

*Πρώτο ταξίδι έτυχε ναύλο για το Νότο* 


Σε όλα τα μεγάλα λιμάνια υπήρχαν μπουζούκια για τους ναυτικούς. Τις πιο όμορφες γυναίκες τις έβλεπα στο ΙσραήλΟι θάλασσες και τα κακά ταξίδια είναι πολλά, αλλά για το τέλος ο ναυτικός κρατάει μόνο τα καλάΗ πολύ ενδιαφέρουσα ζωή του στο http://www.tanea.gr/default.asp?pid=...&artid=4490742

_Ο κ. Μανώλης Μιχελιουδάκης είναι συνταξιούχος_ _ναυτικός από τα Χανιά._ 







Πηγή: http://www.tanea.gr/

----------


## mastropanagos

Μιας και στο θεμα με τους καπεταναιους εβαλα μια γεφυρα,εδω θα βαλω μια Burmeister..!! :Very Happy: 
DSC00350 (Custom).JPG

----------


## Michael

> Όλοι οι μουτζούρηδες να εξαφανιστούν. Φόρα παρτίδα τα γαλόνια και οι απαστράπτουσες στολές.


Και παραδόξως πως όμως οι στολές καθιερώθηκαν στο σύγρονο ελληνικό εμπορικό ναυτικό πρωτα απο τους μηχανικούς! 


Εγώ πάντως αν και έγινα πλοίαρχος πάντα μέσα μου υπήρχαν στιγμές μετανοιώνα που δεν έγινα μηχανικός! Όπως και να το κάνεις η άμεση αυτή σχέση με τα μηχανήματα έχει άλλη αξία.Η αίσθηση ότι αυτόν τον συμφερτό τον ελέγχεις και τον συντηρείς και μπορείς να πάραγεις κάτι χρήσιμο με αυτό. Η αίσθηση ότι μπορείς να στηρίξεις τους συναδέλφους σου εκεί την γέφυρα στις δύσκολες καταστάσεις που αντιμετωπίζουν εκεί απάνω και εκεί εξω και η αίσθηση του καθήκοντος να μην τους προδώσεις την εμπιστοσύνη που έχουν ότι αυτό το σιδερένιο θηρίο θα υπακούσει εσωτερικά στην βουλησή τους κατα τους χειρισμούς τους επ' αυτού. Η αίσθηση του ότι είσαι υπέυθυνος για την τεχνική υποστήριξη αυτού του κινούμενου εργοταξίου. Είσαι ο "Τεχνικός Σύμβουλος" του Πλοιάρχου.


Πολλές φορές υπάρχει ένα κομπλεξ από ορισμένους μηχανικούς που πιστεύω ότι τους το περνάν ίσως και ορισμένοι από τις σχολές, αλλά και ορισμένοι από τα βαπόρια. Θα ήθελα πολύ να μην υπήρχε αυτό. Αυτό το "οι πάνω και οι κάτω", το "η μηχανή και η κουβέρτα", το "οι μουτζούρηδες και οι καθαροί" και άλλα παρόμοια. Προσωπικά τα θεωρώ ανοησίες. Ο καθένας έχει τον ρόλο του. Και οι από πάνω έχουν άλλούς από πάνω και από έξω. Και οι καθαροί άλλους πιο καθαρούς και πάει λέγωντας. Παλιά που δεν υπήρχε αυτή η εξέλιξη της τεχνολογίας αλλά μόνο τα πανιά ήταν όλα ένα. Μετά έγινε ο αναγκαστικός αυτός διαχωρισμός με σκοπό να υπάρχει μια πιο ειδικευμένη υπεύθυνη ομάδα για την συντήρηση του όλου μηχανολογικού εξοπλισμού. Στην Γαλλία δεν υπάρχει αυτός ο διαχωρισμός στις σχολές. Βγαίνεις αξιωματικός ΕΝ και μπορείς στο ένα καράβι να εκτελείς χρέη μηχανικού και στο άλλο πλοιάρχου!!! Νομίζω πως αυτό θα ήταν το πιο ενδεδειγμένο πλέον και στην Ελλάδα και ιδιαίτερα με την έλλειψη των ναυτικών που υπάρχει. Συνάμα αυτό θα ενδυνάμωνε και το κύρος των αξιωματικών του ΕΝ καθώς και το γνωστικό τους υπόβαθρο και τις μετέπειτα επαγγελματικές προοπτικές τους. Και φυσικά θα εξάλειπτε αυτόματα στον μέγιστο βαθμό τα όποια ενίοτε κόμπλεξ ψευτόκατωτερότητας ή ψευτοανωτερότητας είτε από την μια είτε από την άλλη πλευρά.


Νομίζω πώς ένας συνετός πλοίαρχός δεν αντιμετωπίζει τους μηχανικούς του ώς αντίπαλους ή κατώτερους αλλά ως συνεργάτες τους προς την επίτευξη του κοινού σκοπού που είναι εν τέλει η ασφαλής και οικονομική μεταφορά του φορτίου ή των επιβατών. Και έτσι θα ήθελα να βλέπουν και τους εαυτούς οι συνάδελφοι μηχανικοί. Ως χρήσιμους συνεργάτες και συμβούλους προς την επίτευξη του κοινού σκοπού. Ας μην λησμονούμε εξάλλου πως όλοι είμαστε υπάλληλοι εργαζόμενοι για λογαριασμό τρίτων. Αν η γέφυρα είναι το κεφάλι και οι πλοίαρχοι ο εγκέφαλος και το νευρομυϊκό σύστημα, τότε και οι μηχανικοί είναι το στομάχι, τα πνευμόνια και η καρδιά και το κυκλοφορικό σύστημα. Και όπως σε ένα σώμα όλα χρειάζωνται και όλα πρέπει να συνεργάζωνται αγαστα προς επίτευξη του κοινού σκοπού έτσι και στο πλοίο. Αν αρχίσει το ένα μέρος του σωματος να υποβλέπει το άλλο και να μην συνεργάζεται υπάρχει πρόβλημα σε όλο το σωμα. Ο καθένας τον ρόλο του που είναι εκ των πραγμάτων διαφορετικός μεν ούχι μη αξιόλογος δε.


Τα γράφω αυτά διότι τα σκέπτομαι από τα πρωτα μου βήματα στο επάγγελμα αλλά συνήθως είναι δύσκολο να τα συζητήσεις μέσα στα βαπόρια σε ώρες καπνιστηρίου κλπ διότι πριν ολοκληρώσεις αρκετοί ορμώμενοι από τις προηγούμενες άσχημες εμπειρίες τους θα αρχίσουν να εναντιώνονται και να παρεξηγούνται είτε πλοίαρχοι είτε μηχανικοί. Εγώ βέβαια όσο μπορώ θα τα λέω με τον κατάλληλο κάθε φορά τρόπο με την ελπίδα ότι τουλάχιστον οι νεότεροι θα είναι πιο πρόθυμοι να με ακούσουν και πιο δεκτικοί στην ουσία του μηνύματος αφού ακόμα δεν έχουν παγιώσει στρεβλές αντιλήψεις.

----------


## Roger Rabbit

Δεν ξέρω αν κολλάει αυτό πουθενά,αλλά στη σχολή μας οι καπετάνιοι μας μιλάνε με τα καλύτερα λόγια για τους 
μηχανικούς και ειδικά ένας απο αυτούς μας είπε πως ο καπετάνιος που δημιουργεί κόντρα με τον μηχανικό είναι μεγάλος βλάξ.!

----------


## mastrokostas

> Και παραδόξως πως όμως οι στολές καθιερώθηκαν στο σύγρονο ελληνικό εμπορικό ναυτικό πρωτα απο τους μηχανικούς! 
> 
> 
> 
> Εγώ πάντως αν και έγινα πλοίαρχος πάντα μέσα μου υπήρχαν στιγμές μετανοιώνα που δεν έγινα μηχανικός! Όπως και να το κάνεις η άμεση αυτή σχέση με τα μηχανήματα έχει άλλη αξία.Η αίσθηση ότι αυτόν τον συμφερτό τον ελέγχεις και τον συντηρείς και μπορείς να πάραγεις κάτι χρήσιμο με αυτό. Η αίσθηση ότι μπορείς να στηρίξεις τους συναδέλφους σου εκεί την γέφυρα στις δύσκολες καταστάσεις που αντιμετωπίζουν εκεί απάνω και εκεί εξω και η αίσθηση του καθήκοντος να μην τους προδώσεις την εμπιστοσύνη που έχουν ότι αυτό το σιδερένιο θηρίο θα υπακούσει εσωτερικά στην βουλησή τους κατα τους χειρισμούς τους επ' αυτού. Η αίσθηση του ότι είσαι υπέυθυνος για την τεχνική υποστήριξη αυτού του κινούμενου εργοταξίου. Είσαι ο "Τεχνικός Σύμβουλος" του Πλοιάρχου. 
> 
> 
> Πολλές φορές υπάρχει ένα κομπλεξ από ορισμένους μηχανικούς που πιστεύω ότι τους το περνάν ίσως και ορισμένοι από τις σχολές, αλλά και ορισμένοι από τα βαπόρια. Θα ήθελα πολύ να μην υπήρχε αυτό. Αυτό το "οι πάνω και οι κάτω", το "η μηχανή και η κουβέρτα", το "οι μουτζούρηδες και οι καθαροί" και άλλα παρόμοια. Προσωπικά τα θεωρώ ανοησίες. Ο καθένας έχει τον ρόλο του. Και οι από πάνω έχουν άλλούς από πάνω και από έξω. Και οι καθαροί άλλους πιο καθαρούς και πάει λέγωντας. Παλιά που δεν υπήρχε αυτή η εξέλιξη της τεχνολογίας αλλά μόνο τα πανιά ήταν όλα ένα. Μετά έγινε ο αναγκαστικός αυτός διαχωρισμός με σκοπό να υπάρχει μια πιο ειδικευμένη υπεύθυνη ομάδα για την συντήρηση του όλου μηχανολογικού εξοπλισμού. Στην Γαλλία δεν υπάρχει αυτός ο διαχωρισμός στις σχολές. Βγαίνεις αξιωματικός ΕΝ και μπορείς στο ένα καράβι να εκτελείς χρέη μηχανικού και στο άλλο πλοιάρχου!!! Νομίζω πως αυτό θα ήταν το πιο ενδεδειγμένο πλέον και στην Ελλάδα και ιδιαίτερα με την έλλειψη των ναυτικών που υπάρχει. Συνάμα αυτό θα ενδυνάμωνε και το κύρος των αξιωματικών του ΕΝ καθώς και το γνωστικό τους υπόβαθρο και τις μετέπειτα επαγγελματικές προοπτικές τους. Και φυσικά θα εξάλειπτε αυτόματα στον μέγιστο βαθμό τα όποια ενίοτε κόμπλεξ ψευτόκατωτερότητας ή ψευτοανωτερότητας είτε από την μια είτε από την άλλη πλευρά. 
> 
> ...


Φίλε Michael . Το γραπτό αυτό πρέπει να υπάρχει μέσα στο ναυτικό φυλλάδιο κάθε ναυτικού .Να σαι πάντα καλά !

----------


## blackcode

Να προσθέσω πως έχω προσέξει ότι στο επάγγελμα μας ο καθένας είναι για την πάρτη του και μόνο.
 Ο κάθε μηχανικός έχει στο προσωπικό του υπολογιστή εξομοιωτές ή και δικιές του σημειώσεις για μηχανήματα και λοιπά που είναι "απόρρητα".

Το σκέφτομαι αυτό τις τελευταίες μέρες μιας και στο τέλος του μήνα θα φύγω και γω πρώτη μου φορά σαν 3ος Μηχανικός και έχασα τις δικιές μου προσωπικές σημειώσεις.  :Sad: 

  Πέτυχα μηχανικούς στα εκπαιδευτικά μου ταξίδια που ότι και να ρωτούσα μου λέγανε να ψάξεις να βρεις όπως τα βρήκαμε εμείς, δεν μας έδειξε κανένας εμάς, και με έστελναν να κάνω την πιο άκυρη δουλειά όταν έκαναν κάτι σημαντικό για να μην τους "κλέψω" την τέχνη!
 Και οι περισσότεροι προσπαθούσαν να σε διώξουν από τα καράβια.
 Ευτυχώς για μένα πέτυχα και το αντίθετο!  :Very Happy: Ανθρώπους που μου έδειξαν και έκαναν το μυαλό μου να στροφάρει πιο γρήγορα στους ρυθμούς του μηχανικού, χωρίς να μου δίνουν μασημένη τροφή. Σε αυτούς χρωστάω ένα μεγάλο ευχαριστώ από τα βάθη της καρδιάς μου! :Very Happy:

----------


## Eng

Θα μπορουσαμε να πουμε πως αυτο το γεγονος


> Πέτυχα μηχανικούς στα εκπαιδευτικά μου ταξίδια που ότι και να ρωτούσα μου λέγανε να ψάξεις να βρεις όπως τα βρήκαμε εμείς, δεν μας έδειξε κανένας εμάς,


 μαλλον με παραπέμπει στη παλιοτερη γενια ναυτικων / μηχανικων. Αυτων που πιστευαν το κοινως γνωστο _αφου τετοια περασα εγω αυτα θα δωσω και στους αλλους_.
Θελω ομως να ευχηθω αλλα και να πιστευω πως αυτη η στενομυαλια να μην περασει και στη νεα γενια.
Και ξερετε ποιο ειναι το καλο? Στη δουλεια μας - στο καραβι - η λυση σε ενα προβλημα ειναι απόροια συνδυαστικης σκέψης. Ετσι αντι λοιπον να κανουμε αυτο 


> και με έστελναν να κάνω την πιο άκυρη δουλειά$


 μπορουμε να λεμε στους Νεοτερους μχανικους μας, το πρωτο σκελος της απαντησης, με σκοπο να δείνουμε τροφη στο μυαλο τους προς σκεψη. Θελετε να κανουμε παραδειγμα?
Εχουμε υψηλες θερμοκρασιες καυσαεριων σε ενα κυλινδρο, αντι να τους πουμε τραβα να μαθεις μπορουμε να τους πουμε πως, εχουμε προβλημα στην ψυξη του κυλινδρου. Απο κει και περαν, αν επιθυμουν για παρα κάτω, εχουν ενα μπουσουλα να ψαξουν (jacket pump, piping arrangement, connections, water supply system κλπ..).

----------


## blackcode

έτσι ακριβώς συμπεριφέρονταν σε κάποιο άλλο εκπαιδευτικό ταξίδι από τα 3 που έκανα ένας δεύτερος που έιχα. 
Τον ρωτούσα κάτι και όταν κάτι ήταν απλό μου απαντούσε με ερώτηση...όποτε μπορούσα θεωρητικά να βγάλω μόνος μου ένα συμπέρασμα.... αλλά και γενικά σε εργασίες που γίνονταν με είχε σαν το δεξί του χέρι μαζί με τον τρίτο και όχι να κάνω μάπα ενώ αυτοί λύναν την ηλεκτρομηχανή!

Όπως και Α μηχανικός ο οποίος γνώριζε την δουλειά του και δεν φώναζε λες και οι υπόλοιποι όλοι ήταν ζώα! Προγραμματίζαμε έμβολα και άλλες δουλίτσες, έστελνε τον καθένα στο πόστο του και όλα γίνονταν γρήγορα και έυκολα!
Αυτοί που φωνάζουν και τσιρίζουν για μικροπροβλήματα είναι απλά ανίδεοι!

Μην γράψω άλλες εκνευριστικές ιστορίες και καψόνια που πέρασα γιατί δεν αξίζει ...

----------


## A/B ENGINEER

Sσυμφωνω απολυτα....και ειναι νομος.....οτι οποιος φωναζει ειναι ...πολυ....

----------

